# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Vùng cao tây bắc

## tonu_tm

Vùng cao tây bắc

Tây Bắc là vùng miền núi phía Tây của miền Bắc nước ta, có chung đường biên Tây bắc giới với Lào và Trung Quốc, là một trong 3 vùng của Bắc Bộ Việt Nam: Tây Bắc, Đông Bắc và Đồng bằng Bắc Bộ.
Không gian địa lý của vùng Tây Bắc hiện còn chưa được nhất trí. Một số ý kiến cho rằng đây là vùng núi của hữu ngạn sông Hồng. Một số ý kiến khác lại cho rằng đây là vùng phía Nam của dãy núi Hoàng Liên Sơn.        
Còn trong tiềm thức mỗi chúng ta, Tây Bắc là xứ sở của hoa ban, của điệu múa xòe hoa và không gian văn hóa dân tộc Thái. Ai qua miền Tây Bắc hẳn là khó quên hình ảnh những cô gái Thái có làn da trắng mịn bên bờ suối hay trong những bộ váy áo rực rỡ vào hội xuân…
Vùng Tây Bắc có vị trí chiến lược trong an ninh quốc phòng. Trong thời kỳ kháng chiến 9 năm chống thực dân Pháp, nơi đây đã diễn ra nhiều trận đánh và chiến dịch quy mô mà đỉnh cao là chiến dịch Điện Biên Phủ. Tây Bắc nổi tiếng với nhiều ca khúc cách mạng hay. ra đời từ trong thời kỳ kháng chiến.
Sưu tầm

----------


## saigonmua

ruộng bậc thang qá đẹp

----------


## dung89

Chưa được lên Tây Bắc bao giờ

----------

